# Non slip bunny ramp??



## hippie (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi!

I am new to the site and recently got a little netherland dwarf named Hubbell. He seems to be having trouble going up and down the ramp in his hutch-I'm not sure if it's because he's so little that he thinks he will fall or because he is having trouble gripping the floor of the ramp. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to make his ramp non slip? Would rubber work? Any help would be very appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Dulmit (Jul 12, 2011)

I would add a bit of carpet. I used a foot wiping mat for some traction on one of my bunny ramps.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 12, 2011)

In Daisy Mae's old cage she had a ramp. I covered it with cheap carpet. It worked well.

Susan


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 12, 2011)

Cheap carpet really works well. Carpet shops usually throw pieces in the garbage.


----------



## MaryAnne (Jul 12, 2011)

I use a cookie cooling rack for Jez's ramp. It has small square openings. 

No, I don't use it for cookies anymore.:biggrin:


It looks something like this:


----------



## LittleEskimo (Jul 24, 2011)

I would use either a piece of carpet stapled onto the wood ramp, old towel, or maybe even wrap a thick straw rope around it (like a cat scratching post) 
Make sure its safe for them to take a nibble on if they decide too


----------

